# Im also a DADDY



## Slim (Jan 9, 2005)

For anyone who knows anything about what to do with the eggs/fry let me know. Im totally lost? Hollywood is helping me out alot but I just have so many questions.

How often are they gonna breed?

What do I feed the fry if and when they hatch?

Should I turn the lights off in the egg/fry tank?

How long until I can move/sell the babies? If any live?

Should I keep doing the weekly water changes?

How many fry usually end up living in a batch?

What If I only have one male and the rest are females?
cause at the looks of it he might be busy cause I have to others that are black and trying to dance with him but he isnt black anymore. The reason I say only one male cause the others that are darker are all really fat in the stomach region and the one that laid the eggs looked just like that.

Here are some pics of the eggs there are alot and the pics aint that good but as you can see, they are very well fertilized.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

All the answers can be found in the pinned threads and the breeding articles in the Info Section









Congrats, and good luck


----------



## Slim (Jan 9, 2005)

Anyways alot of the eggs have turned white but the ones that havent have talls growing out the back of them and are jumping around trying to swim.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

I'd remove the white eggs as soon as possible - they are infertile, and may start to get fungus, which could spread to the fertile eggs.


----------



## waspride (Jun 13, 2004)

congrats


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Hollywood is an excellent source for information as well as being a totally cool guy.
Please keep us posted as to your progress!


----------



## Drop_TOPS (Apr 16, 2005)

how old are your Ps???


----------

